# I'm impressed.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

After looking for a "tooled" leather strap, I went for this.

Wooden box,










With a sliding lid,









Containing this,










Apparently handmade to order, and for just over £20, not bad I think.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Quality!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

I'd rather pay just under £20 and not have to find somewhere to put the box! Nice for a gift though I guess. What's it going on?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> What's﻿﻿ it goin﻿g on?﻿﻿


 A Vostok that I seem to have mislaid.


----------



## Pleonast (Aug 29, 2018)

I keep looking at straps on Etsy, but have so far resisted. Just today I almost bought this for a cheap MVMT quartz that I like to wear sometimes, but then saw that the postage from Belarus was more than the price of the strap . . . £12 strap. £28 shipping. No.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/549967670/leather-watchband?ref=landingpage_similar_listing_top-2


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Pleonast said:


> strap﻿. £28 s﻿hippin﻿g. No﻿.﻿


 I see the seller charges the same postage for a rucksack, weird.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I see the seller charges the same postage for a rucksack, weird.


 Isn't that the mark of a seller who can't be arsed with international shipping?

I work for a well known auction site and it's the sorry of thing we try to keep an eye on. we see it a lot, particularly in the US weirdly.

*sort of thing.

Can't work out how to edit a post on mobile


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

ry ry said:


> Isn't that the mark of a seller who can't be arsed with international shipping?
> 
> I work for a well known auction site and it's the sorry of thing we try to keep an eye on. we see it a lot, particularly in the US weirdly.
> 
> ...


 You will need a minimum of 50 posts before some features of the forum become available to you...editing, the sales forum, private messaging (PM), completing your profile by adding an avatar, etc.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Point me in the direction of the "I just bought another new NATO strap I have a problem" forum and I'll eat that up.


----------

